# who's got the fastest connection?



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2006)

well we've had science mark and aquamark,3dmark 05 and 06.so i thought lets have a internet connection speed contest.

heres mine-




go here-www.speedtest.net and run the test,they have servers all over the world.copy the link they provide and paste it in here and lets have a laff and a cry over who has the beastlyest or badest connection speed.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 29, 2006)

Not bad for being 2400 miles away . $30 a month, GREAT way to spend it. I have faster upload speeds then cable, and an equivalent download speed, despite all their commercials.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool for a 2Mb connection i guess it's only 15€ a month...

PS->Try different servers cause some servers may be closer to you and give you worse results


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2006)

damn internet supplier is slow lately


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## xylomn (Oct 29, 2006)

And thats the fastest connection my line can support


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2006)

xylomn said:


> And thats the fastest connection my line can support



ahah
i have a better one


----------



## Canuto (Oct 29, 2006)

And what am i? Portugal's Champ?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

i love my connection, and this is the "cheapo" connection from COX


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> And what am i? Portugal's Champ?



*goes after canuto with a big AXE*

I HAVE a better connection, and when the problems are solved the champ will prevail


----------



## Canuto (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't think so..

Ñ me cheira


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

from omaha NE to Japan  not too shabby


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2006)

the later at night, the better connection i have

THE PORTUGUESE CHAMP IS BACK  





pt: + de 2000kb/s
canuto: CUM CATANO
pt: VAI BUSCAR!


----------



## xylomn (Oct 29, 2006)

pt said:


> ahah
> i have a better one



i know and it driving me up the wall....   there is no cable in my area at all (i live in a bloody city, when is there not cable in a bloody city) and 2Mb/sec adsl is the very max my telephone exchange can provide and thats what i get 

*sneaks over to AsphyxiA's house to steal the broadband line*


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Canuto (Oct 29, 2006)

pt said:


> the later at night, the better connection i have
> 
> THE PORTUGUESE CHAMP IS BACK
> 
> ...







Wait, wait, wait! Overall i'm winning i have half the latency more upload and you only win down for a few kbits...


----------



## pt (Oct 29, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Wait, wait, wait! Overall i'm winning i have half the latency more upload and you only win down for a few kbits...



i don't care about upload or latency, just download    

I WON


if i had my pc running i would have beat you in every field


----------



## Cybie1111 (Oct 29, 2006)

It does suffice for what I do now but I wish I had my old 10mb/1mb connection I had from COX back at Irvine, and its cheaper than this too.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 29, 2006)

Not bad for a wireless ISP. Beats the hell outta dialup.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 29, 2006)

right now im sitting third..sweet.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

i want someone to beat my first post  do it NOW!!!!


----------



## xylomn (Oct 29, 2006)

yay i'm bottom, do i get a prize for that


----------



## DOM (Oct 29, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:


> i love my connection, and this is the "cheapo" connection from COX



so how much do you pay? cuz i got cox to.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 29, 2006)

ok for my closest location




And the furthest location





all on comcast standard service 6mb/350k with a modem that don't use speed boost because what good is 8megs if it only stays that fast for a minute 

and can anyone explain why cables upload speed is so disproportionate im thinking of switching to Verizon fios 10m/10m for the same $50 usd if it ever is available in my area


----------



## strick94u (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/54171177.png dallas

http://www.speedtest.net/result/54172836.png  seattle wasington

haha this is great how do you over clock this thing?


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so how much do you pay? cuz i got cox to.



well since i live with my parents, nada, BUT i believe it comes done to about 35 40 a month since we have it pakaged.  Not exactly cheap but its nice



strick94u said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/54171177.png
> 
> 
> 
> haha this is great how do you over clock this thing?


just give it to me ill do it.  Apparently ive been known to overclock printers and tosters according to my father


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 29, 2006)

in thery i should be getting about 5 up 3 down..


chris


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my DSL connection speed, can't test the cable, kids are playing on the internet right now


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my DSL connection speed, can't test the cable, kids are playing on the internet right now

 Also the old 32 bit AMD 3200.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 29, 2006)

ehh not bad i guess

cable connection


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 29, 2006)

View attachment 54181825.bmpmines a 3.0 xtreme DSL package from bellsouth here in jacksonville its ok sometimes


----------



## Protius (Oct 29, 2006)

yay i think i'm last!

darnit, never mind other dsl folks had to ruin it for me


----------



## jonesboy21 (Oct 29, 2006)

Love my Roadrunner


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

holy f*cking Sh*t  i just got pwd


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 29, 2006)

Pretty nice, considering it is provided to me by the University, through COX Communications, and I don't have to pay for it.  Well, I guess I kinda have to pay it.  Part of my $13,000 a year I fork over to them.


----------



## POGE (Oct 29, 2006)

Typical cable...


----------



## Judas (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## technicks (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2006)

yeeeah got a slightly better result from the same server today


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chewy (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats latency do for internet connection?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

With that kinda internet speed I don't think you need to worry about that


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

PM'ed you Chewy


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I've got the slowest connection so far.. But it's the fastest I can get where I live.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

Apparently I'm 50 miles away from London  If it gets Nuked, I'm screwed....HOORAH!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Not too bad...*

My connection should go to 8meg one day, but for the time being my 2meg has scored nicely.






As for the distance? No way am I 200 miles from London, more like 40.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

Chewy said:


> Whats latency do for internet connection?



Latency is the time taken for the data to transfer I think, to put it vaguely. It's more or less the same as the Ping in games and depends upon location. Try opening a command promt and typing something like "ping www.bbc.co.uk"


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

That latancy is good ghost. Who is your ISP? Admittedly it looks like you are close to the server, but still not bad. I'm also using wireless, but it only adds a 1ms delay so almost negligable.

Edit: which wireless gear are you using? My Belkin is great, out of all the brands I've used it has by far the lowest ping times.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Gotta love fiber...


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

God damn!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 29, 2006)

BigBadWolf said:


> Gotta love fiber...



so ive gotta say I LOVE YOUR CONNECTION, and i want to steal it from you


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

Crappy DSL is all they offer in the middle of no where, Plus I'm out of range/I had to scream and yell for them to turn it on to see of it would even work.


$30.00 a month


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

At 8000 miles, or 12750 km


----------



## Darren (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmm mines pretty healthy!!


----------



## xylomn (Oct 29, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:


> so ive gotta say I LOVE YOUR CONNECTION, and i want to steal it from you



You may have to as I already stole yours earlier in the thread


----------



## Velcro (Oct 29, 2006)

Im happy with my score


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 29, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> ISP is Telewest and i probaby only live like 3/4 miles from the server in London. However, for some reason the speedtest thing shows that i live somewere west of oxford. So do the IP location sites.



Maybe telewest's server that it routes all your interent taffic through is somewhere in Oxford?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

ntl FTW! Cable ownage.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2006)

not bad for cheap $20 dsl


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

Every one needs to pick the farthest server from them and see what they get.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm gonna try this tomorrow on my university's T1


----------



## Agility (Oct 29, 2006)

Sad... =(


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

Why does my upload totally suck?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2006)

because your provider sucks.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 29, 2006)

ntl owns! Die non-believer!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

Hershey said:


>



that's what i call owning


----------



## Hershey (Oct 30, 2006)

pt said:


> that's what i call owning



if only my computer was on par with my internet lol .. thx


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

Hershey said:


> if only my computer was on par with my internet lol .. thx



what's your 'putter?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 30, 2006)

lets all have a laugh at my mad internet 





...although it is with 3 computers on the network, and we dont know what they are doin


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

Pinchy said:


> lets all have a laugh at my mad internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you won the prize of the slowest connecton on TPU


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 30, 2006)

even better...look at the latency !!!

WOOT i won a prize ...its funny cus its not even dial up 

maybe the fact that i only have half reception isnt too good, but even with full i reckon id only get a couple of kb more


----------



## Agility (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow Wow. I'm the 3rd last then. 509KB/S. AND OMFG 22495 download? T1?


----------



## _33 (Oct 30, 2006)

Fast ping, faster than the response time of my sound card!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 30, 2006)

My monitor is faster  8MS


----------



## dendrobates (Oct 30, 2006)

Not bad for ADSL


----------



## Hershey (Oct 30, 2006)

Agility said:


> Wow Wow. I'm the 3rd last then. 509KB/S. AND OMFG 22495 download? T1?



na im at home i just have a pwnage line i guess lol my average download is like 9.8 meg but my upload is only like 100Kbs


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2006)

thats with my dell runing a celeron 466 and intel network card from like 810/815 whatever the chipset is



byopc pentium d 930 @ 3ghz 1gb dual chnl and intel 865 chipset and nic card


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Oct 30, 2006)

lol this is while running p2p DL's......ill have to run this again after im done DLen.....


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

i'll be surprised if this gets beat

T1 line from my uni


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i'll be surprised if this gets beat
> 
> T1 line from my uni



damn


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2006)

my god.we have a winner.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

it takes less than 5 seconds for that entire test lol


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

that was weird, been running it, and usually i get 55000-60000~

and ~ 30ms ping






wtf happened here? this monitor is 16ms latency lol


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Oct 30, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> that was weird, been running it, and usually i get 55000-60000~
> 
> and ~ 30ms ping
> 
> ...




cheater...lmao.....


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> that was weird, been running it, and usually i get 55000-60000~
> 
> and ~ 30ms ping
> 
> ...



theorically, if i set a pc next to another, and connect them directly i should get 100000kb right?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2006)

lol those are insane fast im going to test at school they have t1 oh well we will see tomaro


----------



## pt (Oct 30, 2006)

ghost101 said:


> Well if we're all using uni connections now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLLY SHIIT


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Oct 30, 2006)

Batou1986 said:


> ok for my closest location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is why.....


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm not a cheater, i just don't understand how my latency is lower, and my dl lower to, that's all


nice upload


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll do this later, IF we "separate" into Cablemodem & DSL connections on a final results charting that is... & also because I have things going here right now that I can't have interfered with, IP-wise, for now.

Later? My box will be open again for a test like this.

(AND, pity the person taking over charting guys... it IS work, believe it or not!)

APK

P.S.=> These tests are "OK" gauges, but vary a LOT more than locally done tests like AquaMark, HDTach, 3dMark, etc. because of internet "weather conditions" & what-not on the way to & back from a particular site's test servers, so this one imo, we have to take w/ a bit of salt... apk


----------



## ghost101 (Oct 30, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i'm not a cheater, i just don't understand how my latency is lower, and my dl lower to, that's all
> 
> 
> nice upload



Its probably due to varying usage on your uni network.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2006)

i know its my thread guys but i dont want to do it.wouldnt even know how.it would be an interesting chart tho'.

mine is dsl btw.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm gonna try again in bout 8 hours when i'm still working


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2006)

i think we have a winner^^^^


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 30, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i think we have a winner^^^^



i think 75% of what this dell NIC should be able to handle is victory for sure


----------



## JC316 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well....damn. Thats a helluva connection.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Oct 31, 2006)

DaMulta said:


>



8 meg up and 3 meg down.....odd...



oh look i've gained a 3rd star, my wife will be happy i spent the day in forums then watchen those damn kids...


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 31, 2006)

my net pwns u all


----------



## EnglishLion (Oct 31, 2006)

NTL 4Mb service - Looks like I get what I pay for!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2006)

my school on the slow computers p4s@1.7ghz


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I think my ADSL is good value for money considering it's essentially free... £10 a month to Talktalk (+ line rental which I'd have to pay whatever) gives me free calls to any landline in about 26 countries (unlimited), really cheap calls to mobiles + 2meg internet (upgrading to 8 in the coming months) with a 40GB a month download limit. Good value, and customer services aren't awful... unless they put you on hold in which case you'll be listening to Ronan Keating!!!


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 31, 2006)

work line... wierd eh?


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Oct 31, 2006)

This puts me in what 3rd?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2006)

Zedicus said:


> work line... wierd eh?



They probably limit your speed to stop people slowing down the net... run it directly from the main server! 

Edit: Just realised that your upload speed is way higher! Very wierd... I thought you were talking about the speed being fairly low.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i'm gonna try again in bout 8 hours when i'm still working



AHHHH!!! Only just read yours... that's insane! That must be able to downoad almost 10 megabytes a second.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Oct 31, 2006)

mustang, is that from your dorm room, or a class/Lab/office room?


----------



## randomperson21 (Oct 31, 2006)

WHEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dedicated T3 running to the school, MINE! ALL MINE! WOO!

Unfortunately, i only get 768k download at home. wah.


----------



## dnzn23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Haha! I'm at work. My connection sucks!





I'll try when I get home and see what I get off cable!


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 1, 2006)

NamesDontMatter said:


> This puts me in what 3rd?



Ahahah... weve both got nearly the same connection speed

(ADSL 2+ NESS)


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 1, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i'm gonna try again in bout 8 hours when i'm still working



wtf??? T3?

thats 7.3 Megabytes per second FTW???


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 1, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> wtf??? T3?
> 
> thats 7.3 Megabytes per second FTW???



Isn't that more than 7.3? I work it out as 9.2... 8 bits to a byte, 1024 kilobytes to a megabyte.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2006)

new one fast today-


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 3, 2006)

I have now 1.5mbps down/256kbps up speed. But ill switch to 100mbps connection soon


----------



## pt (Nov 3, 2006)

Kasparz said:


> I have now 1.5mbps down/256kbps up speed. But ill switch to 100mbps connection soon



100?


----------



## leeley (Nov 3, 2006)

Ihope this works


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 3, 2006)

pt said:


> 100?


I doubt, that you can read latvian, but this should make it clear
http://www.ultranet.lv/services/connection/home.php?l=2


```
Profesionālais
    * Abonēšanas maksa 14,95 Ls;
    * Bezmaksas pieslēgums;
    * Ātrums pa Latviju līdz [B]100 Mbps[/B];
    * Ātrums pa ārzemēm līdz [B]5 Mbps[/B];
    * Reāla IP-adrese;
    * Piecas bezmaksas pastkastītes.
```

My uberslow connection now


----------



## PuMA (Nov 3, 2006)

2/1 mb/second ????


----------



## ryboto (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow...our school has a T1, but the closest server location was 200 miles north, not sure how much of a difference that makes.  I think our network is pretty crowded...





edit:
on a different computer, in the same lab, off of the same network switch:




I guess it doesn't help the first one that it was with a Pentium 2 machine...

and with a slightly lower ping, minutes later




Editing keeps changing!



alright, i'll stop..


----------



## ryboto (Nov 3, 2006)

to seatle..




i think this is server dependent, i did a test to japan, 6700 miles away, and it scored better than the test to san jose, 2700mi away..


----------



## Casheti (Nov 3, 2006)

Way off topic...NEED FOR SPEED CARBON ROCKS!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 3, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Way off topic...NEED FOR SPEED CARBON ROCKS!!



Just a tad off topic...


----------



## Aevum (Nov 3, 2006)

just as a small questing while were off topic, isnt this a pissing contest ?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

ya


----------



## biglz (Nov 3, 2006)

*speed test only 50 mi though*


----------



## pt (Nov 3, 2006)

Kasparz said:


> I doubt, that you can read latvian, but this should make it clear
> http://www.ultranet.lv/services/connection/home.php?l=2
> 
> 
> ...



i really can't, but 100mb/s is too much, how much will you pay for it


----------



## newmodder (Nov 3, 2006)

*heres mine*

this is from central British Columbia to Spokane, Wash.


----------



## magibeg (Nov 3, 2006)

We need someone with 1gb fiber in korea to post in this thread, that'll show up everyone


----------



## dsdsdk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Kasparz (Nov 3, 2006)

pt said:


> i really can't, but 100mb/s is too much, how much will you pay for it


100mbps=~12.5MB/s


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Nov 3, 2006)

i want to see some OC700


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 3, 2006)

Heres mines:






















OMG what happen to Cape Town lolz:




A yay for JP:




Not bad at all:


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 4, 2006)

dsdsdk said:


>



Close behind mustang


----------



## ocnoobert (Nov 14, 2006)

Comcast Cable......im very happy with this connection from cable.....if only cable wasnt so gay on the upload.......


----------



## vivanco (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## W2hCYK (Nov 15, 2006)

not sure how im ranking against you guys, although I did see someone @ 14k with roadrunner. Im using optimum online.. theyre supposed to give up 30mb/s, cant complain..

**edit:

LOL not doing too bad for 8400 miles away! Check the ping!


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 15, 2006)

you bastards, lol. im stuck with this





not bad but still nothing compared to alot of ur guys'


----------



## Aze (Dec 8, 2006)

Home Connection


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

Work connection...

And to seattle from here... about 2100 miles away...


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 8, 2006)

wait is this kilobits or kilobytes? and dont tell me you guys are in large T3 enterprises or some shit.

EDIT: I might sue my ISP, im getting below average up and down, although i paid for 24,000kbps internet.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

Those speeds are in kilobits I think (the ones given by speedtest), so for real kilobyte speed you should divide by 8.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 9, 2006)

9864 down
367 up

Not bad here, but if you want to really play fastest connection, I'll move back into my fathers house, he has 3 T3 lines....


----------



## ryboto (Dec 9, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Those speeds are in kilobits I think (the ones given by speedtest), so for real kilobyte speed you should divide by 8.



if they were reporting in kilobits, it would be kbps, not kb/s


----------



## rizzo (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2006)

Max I can get is 2mb/s where I live


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 9, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Close behind mustang



OMG, WHAT SPEED YOU GOT FROM ISP? IS THAT 100MB/S?


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 9, 2006)

Fios


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Fios



Fios?


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 9, 2006)

lol... need a new router, crap speeds, im basically frying my router right now at these speeds.
Damn, i need an ADSL 2+ router cos ive got an ADSL2+ plan (limited to 8mbps)






ROFL as usual, cape town has a bad rep


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 9, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> WHEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and most of the time you can only utilise what? Like 1% of that bandwidth?


----------



## gamer210 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm beginning to question these results


----------



## Kasparz (Dec 9, 2006)

Switched to 10mbps connection. 8 times faster than my old crap, and i pay the same.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess this is good


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 9, 2006)

pt said:


> Fios?



Fibre ... what Verizon calls it


----------



## Fox34 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## casper250c (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/64751880.png

not great but not bad either considering my roadrunner is in the red and has been for months they bought adelphia and my connection sucked ever since

maybe when they finally get the thing outa the red ill have good scores


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Fibre ... what Verizon calls it



i just tought it was funny 'cause fios in Portuguese Fios means wires


----------



## Jon G (Dec 10, 2006)

[/IMG]                                                                                               I cant wait till fiber optic comes to my area. Eany one out their have it ,and what kinda spreads go you really get?


----------



## Jon G (Dec 10, 2006)

Kasparz said:


> Switched to 10mbps connection. 8 times faster than my old crap, and i pay the same.



WOW where are you from and what kinda Internet do you have?


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 10, 2006)

My connection is crap,wish i had 10mbps!!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 10, 2006)

Connection here at home.  We have a 10mb down 1mb up package from mediacom cable.


----------



## acousticlemur (Dec 10, 2006)

6 mb downloal my A$$


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have not been a fan of insight but I can't complain about speed anymore.10+UP and around 1 down.


----------



## BR3TT (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## dsdsdk (Dec 10, 2006)

Beat mustang on dl speed  Distance to closest server is prolly hurting score...


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 10, 2006)

dsdsdk said:


> Beat mustang on dl speed  Distance to closest server is prolly hurting score...



is that sdsl ? that upload is the same as your dl ? sweet connection btw  


btw ive ruin the test and i get around 3400 dl and 320 ul on a supposed 8mb line although in real life i get more like 4300 dl, still not gr8


----------



## hat (Dec 10, 2006)

i use bittorrent, my dad does too... but after we got our new internet service we did a test while the connection wasnt being used and got 4.7mbit down and 510kbit up so we get about 580MB/sec download and anywhere from 60-64KB/sec upload. On our old connection (which was more expensive) we got 4mbit and 320kbit so we got 500MB/sec down and 40KB/sec up


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Mar 5, 2007)

just got this on my 6mb connection. yay for fast connectsions at 530am.


----------



## Grings (Mar 5, 2007)

URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Forgot about this thread, mines not too bad (for the uk)


----------



## pt (Mar 5, 2007)

here's my last one


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Mar 5, 2007)

mine is in my sig


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is my first one.


----------



## jamupnorth (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine is well slow compared to you guys!!!


----------



## mtosev (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2007)

not bad


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Shredder (Mar 6, 2007)

Best upload was near 950, Been averaging 5800's for download.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2007)

ahh better  it does around 1.5mb/s DL but its slow right now


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2007)

mine is 4mb down, and 400kb up on comcast.

stupid comcast and there crappy upload, i mean i wish it was 400kb, but it truth its around 40kb....


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine's alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Apa (Mar 6, 2007)

Closest I could do:





Most far away I could:






Sweden apparently have soem of the, if not THE, best ISPs : p I won't argue with that. Cheap, fast and no problems at all for me so far.
Too bad I have one of the cheaper connections... a much better one doesn't cost much more then my current one does, but our license or whatever it's called is for one year and we need to wait for it to run out before we can upgrade... one month left..


----------



## Kade (Mar 7, 2007)

rubbish yet my connection ment to be fast?


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Mar 8, 2007)

Hooray


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2007)

here is my home isp not to shabby for DSL


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Mar 9, 2007)

Check the sig, woot for Georgia Tech internet


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2007)

I usually get a bit more this was during a peak time, and both servers are running.


----------



## DX2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Comcast


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2007)

"borrowed" wireless


----------



## pt (Mar 11, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> "borrowed" wireless



that is my favourite one  
and that one seems fast too


----------



## Triprift (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmmmm i certainly dont have the fastest how bout fastest for each country i might have a chance with that one 





ghost ur ul speeds are amazing


----------



## amd64skater (Jun 8, 2008)

mine


----------



## technicks (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 8, 2008)

Not the best but for were i live its not bad and tiscali arnt the quickest.
Cant wait for my contract to expire.

Gam


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 8, 2008)

I sold my soul for this internet connection:
Its VDSL 10Mbit/10Mbit


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 8, 2008)

here's mine. so might remember my last score. but if not, it was ~256000 ~142000


----------



## dazed554 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is on a good day when the wireless isn't acting up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2008)

WTF? I am supposed to have a 15mbps/768kbps . . .


----------



## Triprift (Jun 8, 2008)

Is that with dsl jr?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2008)

Cable bro.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 8, 2008)

The University of Kent, UK has a connection called the "Kentish Man" which gets us up to 600Mb/s

I think it's mainly used for the SourceForge mirror service, but it's shared over the whole uni  

It tops out at 2500Mb/s http://www.kentman.ac.uk/kman/technical.html


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Kinda funny all this talk i see about T1's, you guys do know that a T1 is only 1.544 Megabit right?

anyways, here's mine.. in my sig, that's about all you'll get on a 100mbit nic.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 8, 2008)

Heres mine, pretty weak compared to some of you guys but it gets the job done I guess:


----------



## wolverineI (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ghost101 (Mar 19, 2009)

Been half a year since the last round of tests. Who can beat that?


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 19, 2009)

ghost101 said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/432507040.png[/URL]
> 
> Been half a year since the last round of tests. Who can beat that?



holy crap we are so behind


----------



## ASharp (Mar 19, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> holy crap we are so behind



Looks like it's a school connection though. I would hardly count that considering most universities/colleges have blazing fast internet connections. I reckon this thread is more geared towards people testing their home/residential connections.


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 19, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> holy crap we are so behind



Hehe, don't worry residential conncetions max out with 50mbit cable connections in the UK.

In Japan though...


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 19, 2009)

ASharp said:


> Looks like it's a school connection though. I would hardly count that considering most universities/colleges have blazing fast internet connections. I reckon this thread is more geared towards people testing their home/residential connections.



Well a lot of students have ths connection at their university residences.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2009)

ROAR

20mbps cable QLD, Australia.... twice the avg conn speed for the state ^^


----------



## crtecha (Mar 19, 2009)

here's my work connection


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

Not bad for a 10mb connection - Considering my brother is on xbox live right now.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 19, 2009)

Home, costs like.. I dunno $45-$50 /mo.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW. Could people please post with their speedtest.net figures whether it is a "home" or "professional" connection, and approx monthly cost. :cheers:

I thought my connection was pretty good until seeing some of the tests here!


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

As requested 






Same picture as before, so same thing applies - brother was on xbox live half way through a game of COD. So not bad if you ask me 

Home connection - 10mb - No download limit - £15 a month.

15 British pounds = 21.84900 U.S. dollars - Correct at time of post.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 19, 2009)

@ Work




lol ... I will have to do this test at home


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2009)

i pay for 20/20mbit but i get this


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 19, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/323795479.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your upload speed is really poor for a 20mb connection.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's mine. Got upgraded for free yesterday. 

However the upload is different for some reason. I am having internet issues atm. Was 6Mb.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't think its bad for being wireless


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 19, 2009)

From The Netherlands


----------



## Jakl (Mar 20, 2009)

not bad


----------



## Guru Janitor (Mar 20, 2009)

I've hit 21,000kb/s on the download before, but that was on a different IP address, and speedtest.net doesn't have it anymore.  I'll try later to see if I can muster up enough speed to hit it again.

EDIT

Home connection btw, Fiber Optics
alone its like $50-100 a month, depending on the internet package, but we have phone, tv, and internet all together in a package deal.

We're paying about $110 a month for all 3.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 20, 2009)

Guru Janitor said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/433154063.png[/URL]
> 
> I've hit 21,000kb/s on the download before, but that was on a different IP address, and speedtest.net doesn't have it anymore.  I'll try later to see if I can muster up enough speed to hit it again.
> 
> ...



 Mine is just cable and I pay $30 / month


----------



## Guru Janitor (Mar 20, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Mine is just cable and I pay $30 / month



Everything is expensive in New York.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 20, 2009)

Guru Janitor said:


> Everything is expensive in New York.



Yea figures... But you do have a lovely upload speed


----------



## Guru Janitor (Mar 20, 2009)

DjJakl said:


> Yea figures... But you do have a lovely upload speed



Yeah, the upload really helped when I was hosting a couple of game servers for a few months.  Fiber Optics aren't like blazingly fast in download, they just are extremely consistent, in all my speedtest.net tests, I've never gone below 19,000kb/s.  A lot of cable companies can match Fiber optic speeds in download, but in my experiences, it wasn't as consistent as Fios is.  Thats what I love about it.  Plus the TV is really good


----------



## n-ster (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine sucks atm... it's my uncle's thing and I just moved... they only have one server so i loose half the speed (used to be 4800+ and 1500+)

DjJakl, HOW THE F*** are you paying only 30$??? can you link me to that PLEASE!!!


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## austinrider (Mar 20, 2009)

RoadRunner(Time Warner) Turbo:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/424102130.png


----------



## CStylen (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Imhoteps (Mar 20, 2009)

I spend about $20 per month.


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats what i have up in roundrock, good stuff.



austinrider said:


> RoadRunner(Time Warner) Turbo:
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/424102130.png


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2009)

$65/mo for Digital Cable Internet, TV, and Digital Phone.  Download peaks at about 19,500kb/s, but droops during the last half of the test.  Home connection.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 20, 2009)

Well ill have to do this test when i get home, but ill tell ya what i run here now, we pay $55 a month, 15GB of data allowed each month to download, and the speed we are at is 1500kbps = when i download something 150-155k. Upload is at 256kbps, and thats the MAX speed we can get here.

So when i see people on here that are running 10times the speed i have and more, and pay less then what i do and have no limit to download, i laugh lol. I so wish i could have that kind of speed and pay less


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, looked back early into this thread, on page 5 or so.. saw ppl posing tests from universities.. so i found one of my old ones from my college days.. 






I used to have this one in my sig, lol


----------



## Melvis (Mar 20, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> Ok, looked back early into this thread, on page 5 or so.. saw ppl posing tests from universities.. so i found one of my old ones from my college days..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/217261733.png
> 
> I used to have this one in my sig, lol



 O M G thats just pure awesomeness.

Do they run wireless? id so hack into that internet lol


----------



## Akumos (Mar 20, 2009)

Only jokin, that's work. Will have a look tonight.

Wow, thought this was good until I see the others!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 20, 2009)

[url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/433306675.png[/URL]


----------



## JC316 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 20, 2009)

hhaaaa crazy speed


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2009)

Hellstra..bigpond


----------



## Triprift (Mar 20, 2009)

Faster then mine with internode my ull are abit faster though.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 20, 2009)

Home internet. Gotta love fibre.


----------

